
The end of the Arctic as we know it - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/07/oceans-demise-the-end-of-the-arctic-as-we-know-it
======
Jemm
We are desperately screwing up this planet, but, man, that is not science.
That is a bunch of pretty pics from an expedition.

The ice breaks up every year. They're observing weather, not climate.

All the superlatives come from anecdotal observation and that is not science--
there's no control group. We have zero idea if we're looking at long period
fluctuations.

Meanwhile, we're looking at an arthropod apocalypse, a bug barbecue, a mass
extinction. We have evidence for that one, because we can observe populations
separated far enough apart to be isolated from local variations.

We have evidence of plastic in the ocean. Of drug-resistant organisms. Of the
loss of biodiversity. We can see what we're doing to this planet out every
window. Where are the monarchs? Where are the frogs?

In short, we have overwhelming evidence for every environmental atrocity
taking place right now... except for climate change.

Focusing on climate change is just a convenient way of temporizing while we
debate the evidence.

Doing nothing about a future problem while staring out the window at a mass
extinction is just peak stupidity.

~~~
nwrk
You summed it right. 100% agree

